

Whistleblower: AT&T Maintained a 'Secret Room' for the NSA (2007) - fotoblur
http://betanews.com/2007/11/08/whistleblower-at-t-maintained-a-secret-room-for-the-nsa/

======
eip
In October 1962, Licklider was hired by Jack Ruina as Director of the newly
established Information Processing Techniques Office (IPTO) within DARPA, with
a mandate to interconnect the United States Department of Defense's main
computers at Cheyenne Mountain, the Pentagon, and SAC HQ. There he formed an
informal group within DARPA to further computer research. He began by writing
memos describing a distributed network to the IPTO staff, whom he called
"Members and Affiliates of the Intergalactic Computer Network".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Internet](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Internet)

The Internet was created by the military so it's not exactly some huge
surprise that they use it to monitor you. What did you expect?

------
fotoblur
Legal docs:
[https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_klein_decl.pdf](https://www.eff.org/files/filenode/att/SER_klein_decl.pdf)

